
Volkswagen engineer pleads guilty to criminal charges in emissions cheating case - bane
http://money.cnn.com/2016/09/09/news/companies/volkswagen-engineer-emissions-scandal-guilty-plea/index.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
Really, the engineer is the fall guy. Yes he's at fault but what kind of QA
system does a billion dollar car company have that one person carried on a
sham for decades. No way he was alone! Top management needs to be grilled on
what really happened. At the very least the VP of the division that manged the
emission controls for the company needs to be charged with some felony.

I bet that If he would have said something early on I bet he would have been
called a hero. Now he's a felon.

This is a real learning moment for us techies. If you see something illegal,
report it to the proper authorities and run don't walk out of the company.
Companies will find a scapegoat to blame. "Hey you seem like a good choice as
any," be ready for it.

